# New Hard water year.



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Any information yet on the new year? I plan on trying next weekend out here, 20-21 December. I'll post what I find but some information now would be great.

:beer:

:sniper:


----------



## DAKOTAKID (Oct 20, 2002)

talked to 3 guys on saturday and they fished all day at the lake and did not get a single bite and the vexlar didnt show one fish. :******:


----------

